# Seismic bracing NFPA 13 sprinkler sytem



## TheCommish (Apr 2, 2014)

Renovating and additions on a high school, 2009 IBC, ASCE 7, 2005 edition, NFPA 13 2007 edition

The building is located in a seismic B zone with  Ss =0.23, S1 =0.065

Question 1 is seismic bracing required for the fire sprinkler system required?

Question 2 is any lateral or longitude bracing require to keep the sprinkler piping from moving during normal operations? That is more than the threaded rod with clevis or swivel hangers?

Cross posted under seismic

thanks for the input


----------



## Dr. J (Apr 4, 2014)

There is no such thing as “Seismic B zone”.  I assume you mean the building has been determined to be Seismic Design Category B, based upon things like the soil type, occupancy category of building, as well as S1 and Ss.

From ASCE 7-05:

_13.1.4 Exemptions. The following nonstructural components are exempt from the requirements of this section:_

_…_

_2. Mechanical and electrical components in Seismic Design Category B._

Fire Protection is included in “Mechanical Components”


----------



## Dr. J (Apr 4, 2014)

I guess I only answered Question 1.

For Question 2, Ch 9 of 2007 NFPA 13 addresses support of piping which in general is intended to minimize movement of piping.  In particular see 9.2.3.4.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 4, 2014)

ASCE 7-10

Section 13.6.8.2

Fire protection sprinkler piping, pipe hanger, and bracing designed and constructed in accordance with NFPA 13 shall be deemed to meet the force and displacement requirements of this section.

ASCE 7-05 Section 13.1.4 Exemption # 2 is for mechanical components.

 There are no specific requirements for fire sprinkler piping systems or other piping system in a seismic design category "B"


----------

